# Garage Build Time-Lapse Video



## SaskView (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a real neat time-lapse video of my buddy's garage being framed. One day compressed into one minute. It pays to get the right crew. Started at 10:30am, done by 4:30pm.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1722605/one_minute_garage_build/

Hope you enjoy it!


----------

